# Shipping a laptop from US to Dubai



## kenna

Hi, I'm planning to get a laptop in the US and my friend who's living in the US will be shipping it to me via Fedex, I want to know if there are taxes like custom tax that I need to pay for it? Or shall i pay for the shipping fee only?


----------



## Jynxgirl

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...62561-online-shopping-dubai-shipping-etc.html

and 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-dubai-customs-regarding-shipping-laptop.html


----------



## kenna

Thanks! So I think after looking through diff. posts it should be 5% for the custom tax.


----------



## Saint Ari

That is .. if you're one of the few ones that get dinged 5% ... I would ship it via Aramex's Shop & Ship rather than Fedex ... chaper / faster that way ...

And .. I still hvae yet to get dinged that perverbial 5% ... and i do weekly shipments .. at times... even 2-3 times a week ...


----------



## Saint Ari

If its not "brand new" ... you can create a performa invoice since it would ... perhaps qualify as personal effects ... i.e. libre cinco porciento ...


----------



## kenna

Saint Ari said:


> If its not "brand new" ... you can create a performa invoice since it would ... perhaps qualify as personal effects ... i.e. libre cinco porciento ...


but my friend has discount with fedex, last, do you get it from Aramex or does Aramex deliver it to you, cos I'm planning to have it dropped off at a fedex shop instead of door2door, afraid those handling the packages don't handle the boxes with care...


----------



## Maz25

kenna said:


> but my friend has discount with fedex, last, do you get it from Aramex or does Aramex deliver it to you, cos I'm planning to have it dropped off at a fedex shop instead of door2door, afraid those handling the packages don't handle the boxes with care...


There is no guarantee that the package will not get damaged in US or during transit. Our procurement department orders a lot of things from abroad and to date, the local couriers have provided a good service and we haven't had to deal with any damaged goods.

There will be a customs declaration form on the package and a fragile sticker so I'm pretty sure that they'll be able to handle the package for you.

If you do want to collect the package yourself, get in touch with Fedex to make sure that you do not actually have to deal directly with Customs to collect your package. I imagine that this would be the case if there is duty to be paid.


----------



## Saint Ari

kenna said:


> but my friend has discount with fedex, last, do you get it from Aramex or does Aramex deliver it to you, cos I'm planning to have it dropped off at a fedex shop instead of door2door, afraid those handling the packages don't handle the boxes with care...


Usually laptop packaging from the factory can handle air shipments ... I have had MacBook Pros .. iPads ... and MacBook Airs shipped thsi way ... no issues... its well padded..

Aramex ships door to door ... have it shipped to a US mailbox that they create for you ... then they ship it to your door it .. and its 39 dirhams per pound ... Since I too have a US Fedex corporate account ... I'm absolutely certain FedEx can't beat that ... even with your friend's discount ... but .. I might be mistaken.


----------



## kenna

Thank you very much for your help, I will give Shop and Ship a try!


----------



## Saint Ari

I should be the freakin poster boy for Shop & Ship ... LOL


----------



## Moe78

Is that so Saint Ari? So should I shout at you whenever my shop & ship item is delayed or messed up due to some stupid employee at Aramex? 

One time they tried to charge me 250dhs over something worth less than 50GBP! the guy at Aramex UK wrote 500 instead of 50 in the declaration and I spent a week shouting at them until they finally gave me the item customs free!

Overall they are cheaper than Fedex or DHL but they aren't always as quick and they do the occasional mistake/s that ruins the experience. You can get away with customs tax but you just have to know how although 5% isn't that big a deal really.


----------



## Saint Ari

Yep, that is so ... and ... to each his (or her) own ... 

I would pick Aramex over FedEx/UPS for local DXB deliveries ... 

I'm not saying that Shop & Ship is perfect (God knows I have had late deliveries as well ... one day) ... but considering there's still a handoff to DXB staff (FedEx / UPS) ... cut from the same cloth ... 

Its more of the convenience than anything else ... i.e. setting up International Delivery with the vendor ... 

But ... like I said, to each his own ...


----------



## Barbalee

I'm not dissing the original poster's plan, but why would anyone want to purchase a laptop in the US and ship it to Dubai? Wouldn't the change in electrical current/voltage be a potential problem (and requiring a converter's cost), and wouldn't the shipping costs balance out the cost of one in Dubai?


----------



## Saint Ari

Barbalee said:


> I'm not dissing the original poster's plan, but why would anyone want to purchase a laptop in the US and ship it to Dubai? Wouldn't the change in electrical current/voltage be a potential problem (and requiring a converter's cost), and wouldn't the shipping costs balance out the cost of one in Dubai?


Nope .... laptops power adapters are on 120-240V ... that shoudl pretty much cover it ...

Also, not all laptop models are available here ... not to mention the markup is pretty significant ...


----------



## Barbalee

Got it, and thanks! That means I'll be going shopping before I leave the US !


----------

